# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1955 Flajole Forerunner concept car - photos and video

## Altair

1955 Flajole Forerunner concept car designed and built by automotive designer Bill Flajole.





3:47 video:




Previously:

1977 Pontiac Phantom concept car - photos
1948 Norman Timbs Buick streamliner - photo
1938 Phantom Corsair sedan - photo
1917 Golden Submarine racecar - photo
Hydra Schmidt Coupe - photo and video

----------

KustomsbyKent (Dec 1, 2022)

----------

